
EngineYard SHA1 contest begins - jodrellblank
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/engine-yard-contest-challenge-phrase-and-dictionary/
======
jodrellblank
And if you haven't been following, the contest is here:

[http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/programming-contest-
win-...](http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/programming-contest-win-
iphone-3gs-2k-cloud-credit/)

and an interesting thread on using NVidia's CUDA to crunch on it (with code)
is here: <http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=102349>

------
bcl
Why did they release the phrase and not just the SHA1?

ETA: I'm using 1249c4b7f578204f10798c0269f8488280fb9981

ETA2: Ok, I guess I need to be more clear - by releasing the phrase they
remove the possibility (as remote as it is) of someone finding an exact match.

~~~
Periodic
I would have preferred they released both, just so people could be sure
nothing got lost in translation (e.g. they added a null accidentally or
something).

~~~
jpwagner
they released an example in the original problem statement. calibrate with
that.

------
pjdavis
just to be sure i'm measureing from the correct thing, did everone else get:

0001001001001001110001001011011111110101011110000010000001001111000100000111100110001100000000100110100111111000010010001000001010000000111110111001100110000001

~~~
qeorge
Yes, that's what I got too for the binary equivalent of the sha1'd challenge
phrase.

------
mattmaroon
They host the document on AWS.

~~~
ezmobius
yup we host lots of stuff on aws, why is that an issue?

~~~
FiReaNG3L
I think he was pointing out the cool factor of it

~~~
jonknee
I think he was pointing out it's humorous that a cloud hosting company is
using another cloud hosting company to host their materials.

~~~
ezmobius
except that amazon has invested in engine yard and we have a cloud service
that runs on top of AWS(<http://www.engineyard.com/cloud-services>) so it's
not so humorous.

~~~
jonknee
I didn't make the joke, just pointed out what it was.

